# just a comment about the governor



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

ok i understand that on my car and motor the governor is set at 109mph. well on my car ive hit 120mph befor it kicked in. my speedometer is i guess right cause ive driven past those roadside radars and i stay at a certain speed (like 40mph for ex.) and the radar says im doing 40mph. now i make sure im the only car on the road. could it go out a little at a little higher bit higher speed (like maybe 90 and higher or something) i dont know maybe my governor is set a lil higher or something?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah i have hit 110 AND 112 BEFORE. and then it kiks me back down to 109 and makes me go down to 105 slowly but stays there... i have a 93 4dr sentra E


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

thought this thread was about Arnold.....haha


Your speedo isn't accurate at that speed and other variables...ie tire size...etc... the ecu cuts fuel at 109... period


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

i've registered 123 mph on mine when my fuel cut hit. scared the hell outta me, till i figured out what it was. anyway where does fourth end? 124? i have almost hit redline in fourth (varified my friend in passenger seat) and the speed varified by a friend in a '94 Honda Civic Dx. i'll dig up my tranny program and put in some ratios.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

dah, how does the ecu know when the car's actually doin 109 when the speedometer can't tell accurately?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The speedometer IS accurate at low speeds and then starts to fudge it at higher speeds due to a combination of tire size, wheel slip, and other blah blah blah...

The car takes whatever your speedometer reading is... compares it to your RPMs... takes an average... and then dumps it...

I've had my car in various states of trim over the past few months... 

when I had a working speedometer, the car would cut me at what seemed to be 112 mph (on the the speedometer).

when I had my defective speedometer, it would cut me off whenever my speedometer read OVER 109 mph (even if I was only going 60)...

when I finally disconnected the defective little f*ck, the car would accelerate all the way to 5000++ in top gear, or 6500 in third gear, and then the fuel cut would kick in around there... because according to the computer, if you're at xxxx rpm in x gear, you're probably going 109mph or more...


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

the ECU knows how fast your going through a vehical speed sensor. apparently this is independant of the speedometer, i myself have not varified this, but i'll bet someone on here has.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

so how do u restrict the governor. like bunch of those honda kids' in mah town. dont have governer's, just few of my frinds that have acuras and hondas.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

How do you restrict the governor? Two choices:

1) Get a reprogram from JWT
2) Get one of those speed-limiter remover boxes.


----------



## SLOW SEDAN (Oct 11, 2003)

where can u get a speed-limiter remover box


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

According to my speedo I've done 131 going down hill on interstate 285 bypassing atlanta. Mine didn't limit the speed. My entire car died and I had to start it back up again after I coasted to 100 (according to the speedo). I am still running the stock wheels and tires. Could there be something wrong with my speedo or ecu ? My speed was also verified by my fried in his SOHC Del Sol (he stopped at 115, I think), and a CRX.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

doing 131mph down the interstate. Isn't that drving wrecklessly, illegally and possibly killing some one other than yourself? That's kinda like illegal street racing which is frowned upon on this web site. 

Opinions are like assholes every ones got one. This was mine


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

what does it actually do when u say tha fuel cuts'.... my gas petal is floord' and about to snap and then the mph keeps droping and i feel a deep drag. but it still going over 90'


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

lol.....last night i ran it again to see if maybe the speedometer would actually register 109 at the cut out and the needle still hit 120 but this time a left the pedal at the floor and when it cut back in it jerked th wheel so hard i went in to the next lane thankfully there were no other cars on the bridge (exept for an integra that i passed and he tried to catch back up but couldn't  ) it was scary for a brief second but its all good.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah i ran last nite. and had a firend in tha kar and then saw trooper lights and pulld over thinkin i was gonna get a $100 ticket. and having a heart attack and with such relief it passed me!!!!! omg lol , but so when the fuel cuts off it brings u down of turn off the kar?... and is it bad for u kar. kause this one crx last week was racing and the middle of the 2nd run [best 2 out of 3] his car ran out of gass.. haha and he just coasted down and we race in the highway by a gasstation and. they sed his engine messd up .. just the piston ring or sum thing kause i dont kare... but it doesnt do harm to the engine relly does it when the fuel cuts kik in...


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

my car still runs nice and strong. i dont really street race anymore i just go out where everyone meets up to go out racing i just hang out at the spot and check out all the cars that go in and out.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*ahem*, if certain people see this thread, it is going to get closed reaaaal quick...

if your car shuts off completely, something is fucked up...

The fuel cut by the speed and rev limiter have the same effect... you lose power NOTICEABLY and no matter how you jab the throttle, the engine slows down until it hits 4000 rpm, from which point you can speed up again... if you're not hitting the limiter, you're NOT going more than 109mph...

As for Estis Fatuus, who knows? You're completely lightened, so maybe you can take it higher before the tachometer-based limiter kicks in, but the VSS limiter should've kicked in before that... I've never seen any car die from hitting the stock limiter (not saying how many times we've hit it, and how many cars we've hit it in, just trust me... we have veeeeeeeery long empty highways here...) in that manner... might be a glitchy ECU...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

why the hell are you driving 109 on public roads? i hope that it was at like 4 in the mornin so the only one you are gonna kill is you, this thread needs to be closed. the vss on our cars is what kicks in fuel cut which is not detramental to your car. the reason the crx was damaged is by running out of gas he ran to lean because of lack of fuel and probably had a bit of detonation. do all you speed racers know what your tires are rated to? did you do proper suspension and brake upgrades? just because a car will go that fast does not mean it is meant to. you need to rethink your driving style, cause when you get charged with vehicular homicide your gonna wish you did. it would be one thing if this question was from someone trapping over 109 on the track but with all your 16-17 quarter mile times i'd bet you won't hit 90 mph...racing is fine save it for the track cause you are the reason i get pulled over for no reason... not everyone with a loud car drives like an asshole. and by the way no matter what your speedo says the vss hits fuel cut at 109, period. someone close this thread please, for the sake of our public roads, not that it will stop these idiots but at least it will keep us from hearing about it


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

no need for an attitude. all i did was open it up a little on an empty 4 lane highway at 3am. when people are on it the speed limit is 75 so everyone is usually doing 80-90mph. its not like i was racing anybody or dodging in and out of traffic in the middle of rush hour like some 16 yo. who lives and dies by 2f2f. damn


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't condone street racing.

 My tires are V-rated, good for at least 130mph

 There is no enforced speed limit on the North Highway here. I frequently get passed by Benzes going over 130mph

Still, for you American boys, the point is moot, whether in everyday driving or even in track work, it is extremely unlikely that you will have to worry about the speed limiter, it being so far into the rev range of the top gear, hell, I don't hit it unless I'm on the long stretch of provincial highway that's the local equivalent of the autobahn...

plus, staying above 5.5 to 6k rpm that long is seriously bad for your engine...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i am going to give an attitude when street racing is talked about, its stupid, as for your situation, it isn't that bad but like i said make sure tires and suspension are acceptable. although you still run the risk of killing yourself, thats at your discretion. but imo you never need to take a ga motor that high rpms for an extended period of time, as goes with any motor. well since you aren't gonna be passing anything at 90+ it doesn't matter


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

ok thats cool but it seemed like you gave me the attitude and i wasnt even the one who mentioned streetracing.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

no man, i am here on this board to help people, i have seen some misinformation being spread throughout the forum at times, also too much talk of things that have been talked about already, but believe me if you have a good ? i will try to answer you as best i can, if you want to make your car faster or have a problem with it just pm me or hit me up on aol, i do know what i am talking about soooo, i'm just here to help, sorry for the confusion and i may have been a little harsh, i was in a bad mood the first time. either way good luck
-drew


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

sersr20dk said:


> * but imo you never need to take a ga motor that high rpms for an extended period of time, as goes with any motor. *


Are you trying to say that an sr20 can't handle 5 or 6 grand for any period of time? You are aware that there is an se-r cup road race series right... Do you think they get below 5 or 6k on the track EVER? If you do, I think you are fooling yourself.

Some engines that can be revved for extended periods of time:
B16, B18, K20, F20, sr20, 4g63, 383, any motorcycle engine, any snowmobile engine, along with thousands of others. You just have to understand that wear accelerates proportionally to engine speed.

Hell, at 80-85 mph on the freeway my '02 civic si is kissing five grand in fifth... and I often drive 100 miles or more at that speed.

Oh, and about the street racing crap... I don't recall anyone in this thread say that they went 130 racing some kid in a civic on a city street. Most of the people were talking about mostly deserted freeways and interstates. You don't need to jump down peoples throats for driving like idiots... They will learn in time. When I was sixteen/seventeen I was speeding all the time too.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

actually i do know about the sr20 cup cars, they all have either an underdrive pulley on the waterpump to prevent cavitation, at least a 300z radiator cap and water wetter. i would also run an upgraded radiator if i were very serious about keeping the revs up around 6 g's all the time. go ahead take a stock sr20 rev it at 6 grand on the highway for an hour, it will overheat, or at least come very close, i'd put money on it. and possibly spin a bearing. you are aware of these problems of the sr20 aren't you?? since you know all about these motors you named you also know, or should since you own two that a stock eclipse, laser, or talon will really not like to rev at 5-6 grand constantly, they can go for short periods of time very often but not for an extended period of time. the stock cooling system on a dsm sucks also. i will agree that the b series motors can be revved for an extended period of time, they are designed to. thats why they make power at high rpm's. the head design is made to flow better up top, there is a lighter flywheel on a honda, all the accessories are lighter, higher cam profile in v-tech, so when honda designed the motor and the car it came with they designed the car to be driven in its power band alot of the time, which on a b series motor is up top, so they also designed a better cooling system to handle the revs. the rad cap on a stock honda is 1.1 bar while the de radiator cap is .9 stock. the bearings that honda uses in the b series motors are also alot stronger than sr20 bearings. although with the comments you made you should know that already. how many of the motors that you listed have you taken apart, cause i have taken apart all of them. i have seen many honda motors fail also when pushed to the limits, even stock. and the 383, are you speaking chevy? because if you are and that motor isn't built with a forged crank you aren't gonna rev past 5g's for too long. this thread was talking about sentra's with 1.6's and stock cooling systems revving at 6 g's on the highway for a while, and you come back with a comment about se-r cup cars. not a very good comparison. once again 130 on a highway isn't safe, i consider that as bad as street racing so whether you are racing someone else or your car to see if you can go faster its still racing on the street. by the way, just for haha's take your dsm and rev at 5.5 grand for an hour at night,watch your temp gague rise, then pop the hood and watch your turbo and manifold glow bright red, then tell me from experience that your 4g63 can handle that, i bet it won't.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

There is no need to be so hot headed... Looking back at my post I see nothing offensive, but then again I am not you.

I never insulted your intelegence, but since you now have mine... Yes, I have two 4g63 engines out and on stands. One six bolt and one seven bolt. Yes, I have driven the cars hard for an long time, and seen the mani and turbo exhaust housing glow in the dark, but that is to be expected of cast iron when it has 1400* + exhaust flowing through it  Either of my engines in stock format have no problem on the freeway in 4th gear at 70+ mph with overheating ( right around 5.5K). Of course I don't drive around for an hour like that, only when I want to put a scare into a ws6 or something of the like... The reason the engine is out, is not because I blew it up, but instead so that the 7-bolt can get beefier rods, along with the 6-bolt head, & tb elbow, then it will be getting either a 50 trim t3/t4 from AGP or an AGP Garret GT35. So when all is said and done I will have a viper/z06 hunter. I do also have some limited experience with small blocks, big blocks and variants there of (strokers) as our shop has a VW beetle with a 305 in it (currently awaiting a tune port 355!!!) can you say wheelie bars.

I fully understand that just about any engine is not going to put up with that kind of abuse for a [email protected] hour.... But then again when did "an extended period of time" become an hour. Since the average amount of time any car spends in these upper rev ranges is about three to five seconds before a shift occus, ANYTHING longer than that would be considered "an extended period of time"... An hour would be considered eternity in comparison  

I just don't like to see people posting things like that so when some new kid comes on here and sees it he thinks he has to shift his se-r at 3500rpm or risk throwing a rod.... Yes, there are some people who are just that impressionable. Anyone can come on a message board and claim to be an engine guru (which I do not) and many people may misconstrue the things that said "guru's" put into words (I am not suggesting that you either consider yourself an automotive "expert").

We are all car enthusiasts, and we all enjoy the vehicles we drive (well maybe not all of us!) And now that this post is way way off topic I'll bring it home.

I hate governors, I think they should just let you top the damn things out....


----------



## platinum2110 (Oct 20, 2003)

what is the purpose of the governor anyways? I have had my car in 4th at 100+mph and i was at 5.5k i think... i don't know it was a one time deal.... .... and besides I was on an open highway, and there was no1 else on the roads.... and btw y'all need to calm down, let people do what they want to do, they might get caught and oh well, it's their fault and they will have to pay the price... All i have seen here is people on open highways at 3am they only pose a danger to themselves.....


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

true, and the reason i said an hour or so, is because you said you drive for 100 miles at 5 grand or so in your civic so i assumed you considered a long period of time, any of the motors you mentioned can be revved for a few seconds at those rpm's no problem, i don't disagree with that, espically the sr20 needs to see redline occasionally to prevent carbon buildup and to make sure the cams on a highport get the proper oiling because the cam oiling tubes can easily become clogged in the earlier motors. if you all want ot take your life into your own hands be my guest, i am just trying to save all of you that don't have cars that should be driven at that speed from dying, have you hit a pothole or sand at 100+, how bout a patch of sand? what if your tire blows out? now that everyone knows the risks, you can take your life into your own hands, but even still how do you know a family isn't driving home from vacation at 3 am and you have a tire blow out, hit a pot hole and loose control etc. even when you think you endanger yourself only, there is always that risk still. i hope nothing ever happens to anyone but i have seen it before. and btw i have not been hot headed in any of these threads, i just wanna save people from doing things that may hurt their cars, themselves, or god forbid other people, without knowing the risks they are taking. ohh yeah djmamayek, i have many dsm parts if you are trying to build a car and need spare parts, this wasn't a post meant to attack anyone, i am a helpful person, i just don't know why people are so set on hitting a top speed? its not how fast you go its how fast you get there, and if your car can handle on the way to going fast you have it all


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

A couple of weekends ago we did some freeway racing with some DSMs... we'd get cars in all the lanes (4-5) and slow the freeway down to 40ish... ohh this is in the afternoon btw... then they'd hit it and take off... I have new tires with a good rating on them and I leave plenty of room to slow down.... but it took forever to catch back up to those boys.... I was doing 125 when I looked down.... I don't care about what everyone says... if I hit someone than I have to live with it... I have insurance, that's what I'm paying for... You can't change my mind nor do I think you can change anyones mind about streetracing... it's just something that they have to have happen for them to stop...


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

kinda funny how one stupid little question about a governor turns into all this.........

i use to streetrace every single weekend. i started goin out because it was kind of in my blood. my mom and my dad use to streetrace. this was back then though where it wasnt a real big issue and it still wasnt that bad up untill the fast and the furious came out. went from like almost 50 cars at one spot to almost 300! one time we were all heading to a spot and we went over a bridged and when we looked in front of us and behind there must of been a line about 3 miles long! like that wasnt obvious.

but i learned my lesson the hard way not to do it anymore. i lost my licence twice in one year due to it. not to mention all the tickets i got. i went from paying $96 a mon. to $207 a mon. for insurance and this is just the state required minimum, not full coverage. plus there's more involved then just wrecking your car or others cars or hitting bystanders. about a year ago at spot around here an innocent girl was shot in the back of the head when her and her boyfriend were leaving after racing and beating another dude in his car. the guy was a poor loser and starting firing rounds at the back of the car as the were driving away and she got hit in the back of the head and died. a friend mine was jumped over some stupid [email protected]#! and had to get rushed to the hospital and nearly died. it really just isnt worth it. 

now i just stick to the track. its still fun, its safe, and a slip is better than talk. only problem i have is the only 1/4 track is almost an hour away. but theres an 1/8 track like 5 mins away. the cool think about the 1/4 track is once a month they have this event called club 1320. you pay $8 to get in and you can either watch or race at no extra cost. they play music over the PA system and it starts at 7pm and ends at 2-3am. you dont get timeslips but you just jump in line and race whoever you want. 

well im done writing and now im goin to bed.


----------



## platinum2110 (Oct 20, 2003)

again... what is the purpose of the governor?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Enough with the street racing discussion. Take it to another site.


----------

